# Antique & vintage kitchen Cutlery



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Before I met my wife I collected antique cutlery and butchers tools, at one point the collection covered the walls of an 18 x 14 room.

After taking everthing down and packing it to move, desided I no longer wanted to dedicate a room to the display of cleavers, saws and knives of every size one could imagine.

With the exception of the kitchen knives I had collected, everything went to the auction house.

These are all that remain of that collection.

The second from the right dates to the American Civil War, those on either side of it are from the turn on the 20th century, the rest where made between 1920 & the late 1940's.

The Chefs knife on the far left made by Gustav Emil Ern, has a 14" blade.

No stainless in these!

Dmntd


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I too love knives. I am into Japanese knives and whetstones. They are so sharp, much sharper than any german knife I have ever owned. That Gustav you have is so pretty, how long have you had it?


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Lewshus said:


> I too love knives. I am into Japanese knives and whetstones. They are so sharp, much sharper than any german knife I have ever owned. That Gustav you have is so pretty, how long have you had it?


Been a number of years ago, I don't recall exactly.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Do you use them, or are they display only?


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

I use them almost daily.

Dmntd


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Demented said:


> I use them almost daily.
> 
> Dmntd


Darn, I wanted to put a bid on the Gustav.


----------

